
Google will ban inline extensions starting with Chrome 71 - john58
https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3034085/google-will-ban-inline-extensions-starting-with-chrome-71
======
sucrose
This is bad news for the Chrome Extension Archive¹

¹[https://crx.dam.io/](https://crx.dam.io/)

------
kup0
I assume the ability for devs to manually install locally will be retained?

------
xuanyue
so that means we can't use tamper monkey anymore?

